# هديتي لكم Head First PMP, 2nd Edition



## eng_asm (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
Head First PMP, 2nd Edition 






Product Description
Prepare for the PMP certification exam in a unique and inspiring way with Head First PMP. The second edition of this book provides 100% coverage of the latest principles and certification objectives offered in The PMBOK® Guide, 4th edition, with a visually rich format is designed for the way your brain works. You’ll find a full-length sample exam included inside the book.

Product Details
Paperback: 831 pages
Publisher: O’Reilly Media, Inc.; 2 edition (August 4, 2009)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0596801912
ISBN-13: 978-0596801915

الآن حان وقت رابط التحميل:


http://rapidshare.com/files/262451504/O_Reilly_-_Head_First_PMP_2nd_Edition__2009_.rar

مع التحية


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 سبتمبر 2009)

Many Thanks
and Happy Eid


----------



## eng_asm (17 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو أخي
وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## مهندس مجتهد جداً (10 أبريل 2010)

100 مية الله يكرمك
ياريت تحط اللينك تاني عشان مابيشتغلش


----------



## mhmdmkrm (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم
و لكن برجاء تحميل الملف مره أخرى حيث أنه لا يعمل


----------



## SAIFASAD (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جدا أرجو الرفع مرة ثانية لحذف الملف من الرابيد شير


----------



## hamdy321 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف الملف اتحذف 
ممكن رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## نور الاسلام"ش" (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد وتقبل الله منك


----------



## redseas (3 أبريل 2011)

اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## e.shuurab (4 أبريل 2011)

اللينك لا يعمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mado433 (4 أبريل 2011)

*اللينك لا يعمل*


----------



## eng_asm (5 أبريل 2011)

عذراً على الـتأخير
هذه لينكات جديدة:

http://www.4shared.com/document/UzRPqKD8/Head_First_PMP_2nd_Edition__20.htm

http://www.4shared.com/document/US3F-2AO/Head-First-Passing_PMP-PMBOK-4.htm

http://www.4shared.com/document/9urH90oi/head-first-pmp-a-brain-friendl.htm

http://www.4shared.com/dir/_CB9Wlv7/PMP-Head_First.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/aYPGpKK9/Head_First_PMP_2nd_Edition__20.htm

أي واحد منها يكفي بحد ذاته


----------



## bryar (5 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## eng_asm (5 أبريل 2011)

الروابط الجديدة في آخر المشاركة شغالة 100%


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_هبه (15 يونيو 2011)

هل لا يوجد رد على أن اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## م_هبه (15 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sang (31 يناير 2012)

الروابط تعمل .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس الجابري (16 مايو 2012)

*والنعم منك ووفقك الله لك خير بحق الحبيب محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## mesho....... (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------

